# Male budgie cere??



## bedford

Hi, 

My budgie is called sky, he is 2 years old. I have a bonded pair. The female is very interested in her nesting box, my male doesn’t seem to be interested in her advances, or randy as my other budgies I have had. They are all kitted out with all the breading items. 

I don’t know wether I have a half budgie where one side is male the other female? (Chimera) the cere is blue with blotches of pink. This is the best pic I can get as he is afraid of my phone. 

What are your thoughts?

Another pic below


----------



## FaeryBee

*Do you have each pair in an individual breeding cage?
What experience do you have with breeding?

From the little I can see from the thumbnail picture, this budgie looks like a female.
However, it would be best for you to post a full-sized picture of the budgie's cere taken in natural light so we can see it better.

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum*


----------

